# 2018/2019 4x4farmer pics.



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Going to start a new picture/video thread cause it would be a deep dig to find a old one. We ended up with about 19 inches of snow last week on a day they were forecasting 4. We had to scramble to put together some equipment fast. It's almost all melted now thank God cause I have a lot of harvest left. Here's some updated pics from over the past couple years and some of the other day. 
The first pics are from the last couple years.








Bought this blower last winter. I really like it for just cleaning up around the yard. 
























Picked this Jem up on a auction for 6k. Good little yard truck.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Just blowing open my sidewalk.








Disclaimer....not my piece of iron...helping some friends out. Very fun to run though!








Snowy picture of some of the toys 








Township road 3 days after a snow last year (that's why I have the contract now)








The good old dodge and kubota. Have updated both now. Still have the dodge as a plow truck and service truck.







the updated dodge


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

These are the pics from thw other day. 






















Right after we got the wing mounted. 








Next day when I finished.








Sorry guys..didn't get much video as I was learning a whole new game in snow removal lol. I have a short one I'll try to upload later.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That must be a lot of fun to run...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice equipment. I'm impressed.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Is that blade on the loader a sectional that angles? It looks like it scrapes really good. 

Very nice pics on everything.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

That’s some nice Skin....


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That must be a lot of fun to run...


I enjoy sitting in there blading roads in the summer time. It's acually very relaxing. Learning the feel for it in this first snow we got was a little bit of a learning curve cause the ground was not froze. It will be very fun to run on normal snows


LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that blade on the loader a sectional that angles? It looks like it scrapes really good.
> 
> Very nice pics on everything.


Yes it is a arctic sectional angle plow. Ran one all last winter for a guy. They work awesome if you have large lots that can be windrowed and then pushed with a box plow or we windrowed sometimes and then just blew it right into trucks.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats way to much snow for this time of the year, not to mention it looks like it was wet and heavy.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Been a busy winter. Started off a little slow but really picked up in Feb. Here's a couple pics and some videos when they finish uploading.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

All of those pics above where from early in the season. We have way more snow now and had to get a v plow. 
































Cutting through some deep ones.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Hows everything working out with the new Township contracts?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Excellent. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Awesome plow porn Nick!


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

good stuff. I operate a 140m for a paving company and it has been a pretty good machine. I have never used it in snow but it sure would be fun. Keep up the good work!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Well as a new snow removal season is nearly upon us we are awaiting some new iron to be delivered. Traded the Cat 140M2 tandem drive grader for a new 140M3 AWD. Dealer is just waiting on a bracket for the snow wing. Also adding a new 926M with a Henke folding V plow to the fleet. Have a few more townships for snow this winter but they are snow only contracts so couldn't justify another maintainer for winter only so figured a loader with a v plow would be my best option and still be able to use it on the farm in the summer. Should be taking delivery of both within the next week. In the mean time just trying to get some small projects done.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

A video of the last storm of the season last year that I don't think I ever shared on here. This was one of the bad intersections we had. Having AWD with be a huge improvement.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

4x4Farmer said:


> A video of the last storm of the season last year that I don't think I ever shared on here. This was one of the bad intersections we had. Having AWD with be a huge improvement.


Awesome videos!! You ever slide into the ditch or get that thing stuck?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Awesome videos!! You ever slide into the ditch or get that thing stuck?


yes....yes I have. Its a good thing I have friends with Cat D6N LGPs lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

4x4Farmer said:


> yes....yes I have. Its a good thing I have friends with Cat D6N LGPs lol


Good character building right there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

4x4Farmer said:


> A video of the last storm of the season last year that I don't think I ever shared on here. This was one of the bad intersections we had. Having AWD with be a huge improvement.


Need some help?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Need some help?


What kind of help are you offering? Lol


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

4x4Farmer said:


> What kind of help are you offering? Lol


Looks a lot more fun than running a 1025...or even a truck for that matter.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I usually keep my 9520R john deere in the shop in the winter as well


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

4x4Farmer said:


> What kind of help are you offering? Lol


Run!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks a lot more fun than running a 1025...or even a truck for that matter.


Its funny....I still come home after spending days in the heavy equipment and I still love goofing around my yard with my 3039r


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Equipment has been delivered. Got 2 way radios installed, plows painted up and checked over. Still waiting on the henke v plow for the loader so today we fabbed up an adaptor from cat fusion to balderson so I can hook onto the Falls one way for now. The grader will have to run the V till my other one shows up. Calling for a pretty good storm friday night and sat...possibly over a foot they are saying.





























Tush warmer








Look at those meats


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

4x4Farmer said:


> Equipment has been delivered. Got 2 way radios installed, plows painted up and checked over. Still waiting on the henke v plow for the loader so today we fabbed up an adaptor from cat fusion to balderson so I can hook onto the Falls one way for now. The grader will have to run the V till my other one shows up. Calling for a pretty good storm friday night and sat...possibly over a foot they are saying.
> View attachment 198064
> View attachment 198065
> View attachment 198067
> ...


Congrats! I have not seen a storm yet, possible event for us Sunday/monday. With that said, nice shop/equipment!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I need Todd's defibrillator...

They still make 2 way radios?


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I need Todd's defibrillator...
> 
> They still make 2 way radios?


Lol, remember the thread started a few days ago? lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Now that's, SKIN in the game


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

4x4Farmer said:


> Equipment has been delivered. Got 2 way radios installed, plows painted up and checked over. Still waiting on the henke v plow for the loader so today we fabbed up an adaptor from cat fusion to balderson so I can hook onto the Falls one way for now. The grader will have to run the V till my other one shows up. Calling for a pretty good storm friday night and sat...possibly over a foot they are saying.
> View attachment 198064
> View attachment 198065
> View attachment 198067
> ...


Nothing like having to improvise with a storm that size on your doorstep.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I need Todd's defibrillator...
> 
> They still make 2 way radios?


Am I really that old? People dont use business band radios anymore? I have one in every thing on the farm that has a motor in it...probably have over 20 radios.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

4x4Farmer said:


> Am I really that old? People dont use business band radios anymore? I have one in every thing on the farm that has a motor in it...probably have over 20 radios.


We have run Motorola UHF since 1987.......(I'm 56) is that shop a Morton Building?


----------



## central #2 (Jan 30, 2010)

My company used business band a lot of years but range was limited even with a antenna on a tower at the office .Some time people relayed messages for us if on the same channel. Then came Nextel Direct connect and away went the radios.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

512high said:


> We have run Motorola UHF since 1987.......(I'm 56) is that shop a Morton Building?


Yes it is a Morton. I highly recommend them. In the cold north they are the best energy efficient buildings a guy can get. 
The radios I can get about 20-25 mile range on them but you have to remember I'm in the open country. No buildings or anything in the way..have some rolling hills but not that big to block reception.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

4x4Farmer said:


> Am I really that old? People dont use business band radios anymore? I have one in every thing on the farm that has a motor in it...probably have over 20 radios.


Nah, I was referring to this thread:

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2-way-radios-wanting-the-best.177823/


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

4x4Farmer said:


> Yes it is a Morton. I highly recommend them. In the cold north they are the best energy efficient buildings a guy can get.
> The radios I can get about 20-25 mile range on them but you have to remember I'm in the open country. No buildings or anything in the way..have some rolling hills but not that big to block reception.


I have the same building(only 2,000 sq ft however) same outside color scheme ! And the white insulation package inside I built 2001 still holding up great!

Again congrats and best of luck! Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

So is a grader the best thing for opening up these backroads? Would a Deere 6125 with a v open well?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> So is a grader the best thing for opening up these backroads? Would a Deere 6125 with a v open well?


Theres many things that work good for opening roads up. Nothing is better than the maintainer for clearing them out and winging snow off the shoulder. That's the main thing...dont want plow ridges on the edge so you want to maintain speed and wing it off the shoulder out into the ditch and field. Mistake I see a lot is these guys run there wing with the slope of the ditch...that's a no no...you keep your wing the same height as the shoulder


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

4x4Farmer said:


> Theres many things that work good for opening roads up. Nothing is better than the maintainer for clearing them out and winging snow off the shoulder. That's the main thing...dont want plow ridges on the edge so you want to maintain speed and wing it off the shoulder out into the ditch and field. Mistake I see a lot is these guys run there wing with the slope of the ditch...that's a no no...you keep your wing the same height as the shoulder


So if a guy were plowing gravel roads in the middle of flat corn fields a large tractor with a v would be fine for opening them up. I live in central Illinois and we normally don't see 10+ inch snow storms. Normally 2-6 inch. But I know drifting snow is a problem for us flatlanders


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> So if a guy were plowing gravel roads in the middle of flat corn fields a large tractor with a v would be fine for opening them up. I live in central Illinois and we normally don't see 10+ inch snow storms. Normally 2-6 inch. But I know drifting snow is a problem for us flatlanders


I don't see why not. Tractors can move large amounts of snow. I through the idea around of using one of mine for doing roads as I already have a bunch of tractors but I like the idea of having a loader around in the summer too so I went that route.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

4x4Farmer said:


> I don't see why not. Tractors can move large amounts of snow. I through the idea around of using one of mine for doing roads as I already have a bunch of tractors but I like the idea of having a loader around in the summer too so I went that route.


I'm likely going to buy one with a detachable bucket. I want a metal pless on the front. But know I'll need a v plow for the gravel roads.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice equipment and shop ! Any plans to install snow - ice tires on the Cat loader ?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

SHAWZER said:


> Nice equipment and shop ! Any plans to install snow - ice tires on the Cat loader ?


Yes..have already quoted them. Sure wish I knew how much it was going to snow this winter before I go throwing more money at the machine. I already blew through my tire budget on that v plow I ordered for it..lol


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Had a couple small snows in Dec and one larger snow between christmas and new years. Here's a couple photos and I'll have to upload videos to youtube and post them.
















County gravel relocation experts were out:realmad:


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

4x4Farmer said:


>


You get paid to have fun...Thumbs Up


----------

